# Long and Mcquade for lessons



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about going to long and mcquade for private lessons

could anyone who has been there before or knows anything about it give me a little of their input on what they think of it


----------



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about going to long and mcquade (mississauga one if it helps) for private lessons

could anyone who has been there before or knows anything about it give me a little of their input on what they think of it


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

They have some good instructors there but I had trouble with one of L&M music school rules . I took lessons elsewhere before going to L&M and the rule was if you had to cancel a lesson you could do so without charge as long as you let them know a week in advance. My work schedule was good with this. At L&M they want 2 weeks in advance or you pay for the lesson anyway. I thought that was a bit unfair but that is store policy. 
You will always have to pay the month in advance so this makes this rule pretty easy to enforce.
This was the only complaint I had with the music school - not a big one I guess. 

Brian


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Threads merged into the appropriate area, there is no reason to cross post the same question.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe: You've asked about lessons a number of times on here and you've been given some sound advice the other times that I remember. Why don't you take the advice you have been given and either go do the lessons or stop asking? 

You either have to be serious about taking lessons or not. It seems you're very serious about asking people's opinions rather than taking the advice or taking lessons. Regards, Flip.


----------

